# The Golden Years ..... Compensation Rates from 2014 & 2015



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Trigger Warning - Clicking link may lead to depression, outrage, and outbursts of profanity. 

But if you need more motivation to quit, this will help....

*Golden Years*


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Where's that data from? Not doubting, curious.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks like my city never had “Golden” years


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I'll take Twice the $$ for 2X, Alex.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Where's that data from? Not doubting, curious.


&#129335;‍♂ The charts were posted well before my time.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

We made it up in volume


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Los Angeles, CA$0.00$0.18$0.90$4.00

In Los Angeles it is true there has been a reduction. My ride minimum is now $2.63. The minutes are now .21, and the mile is .61. Surge is not what it used to be.

OK. So the pay changed and we probably need more equitable treatment. We have drivers who say things like, "what do you expect"? And they probably have very ingrained confidence issues. If any of us do not see our lives on the line, then let them make their ten cents an hour. The rest of us, who have to watch ourselves, deserve recognition and respect.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

And this is why I actively try to judge when surge will be kicking and drive those hours ..

Last nite in Memphis it was like a perfect storm.. it was foggy as heck you could barely see past 2-3 car lengths...we had a concert, a marathon, a Huge U of Memphis football game during the day, and a huge pub crawl going on downtown... so there were people everywhere!! and around 10:15 after having small surges in the $5 range the place blew up to 15 to $18 surges and lasted until 3 in the morning it ebbed and flowed a little bit and went down to 11 and $13 but working five and a half hours last night I was able to make over $340.... Out of 15 rides... only the first 2 early ones did not have surge attatched... Yep Ill be taking Monday off thank you very much..

Gotta work smarter not harder .. I saw all that stuff coming together 2 allow for a huge surge so I stayed home all day and didn't even start driving until almost 9..

Had I worked 5 1/2 hours in the morning, I would have been lucky to make $100....

Pick your battles people....


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> And this is why I actively try to judge when surge will be kicking and drive those hours ..
> 
> Last nite in Memphis it was like a perfect storm.. it was foggy as heck you could barely see past 2-3 car lengths...we had a concert, a marathon, a Huge U of Memphis football game during the day, and a huge pub crawl going on downtown... so there were people everywhere!! and around 10:15 after having small surges in the $5 range the place blew up to 15 to $18 surges and lasted until 3 in the morning it ebbed and flowed a little bit and went down to 11 and $13 but working five and a half hours last night I was able to make over $340.... Out of 15 rides... only the first 2 early ones did not have surge attatched... Yep Ill be taking Monday off thank you very much..
> 
> ...


So when you pick your battle, what if you have just one? Or, perceptively just one? And that one is about actual dollars? What battles are abandoned, if it is really, in the present, the one that exists? You mention the importance of surge and timing. I agree that is important. But what happens to the surge? This is an old topic. Two years ago it was decried about Uber taking surge away in a new pay model. But that is not the whole story. They seem to have restored surge up to a point until last month when flat dollar amounts showed up. And nobody said anything. Sone questions arose. Now I am outraged at what I am seeing. Suppose we all simply react by submitting statements to Uber. Each ride that has a surge falls into one of two categories. Each day we review our surge rides. The passenger pays info, is not just a memo to notify us. It is a tool to enrich us. Did the pax pay surge, yes or no. If yes, we should have a payment adjustment if the service fee shown is more than $2.00. I do not mind if they keep 2.00, or as much as 20% of the charge. In a long ride, surge 12.00, minutes 121, miles 96, pay 118, then if the rider paid 175, you figure they can have 34 of it, and the pay would be 141. But it isn't. It is 118.

If this happened to its scale in five, seven, ten, rides of yours, in a day, or two days, or even a week, would it be important?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And this is why I actively try to judge when surge will be kicking and drive those hours ..
> 
> Last nite in Memphis it was like a perfect storm.. it was foggy as heck you could barely see past 2-3 car lengths...we had a concert, a marathon, a Huge U of Memphis football game during the day, and a huge pub crawl going on downtown... so there were people everywhere!! and around 10:15 after having small surges in the $5 range the place blew up to 15 to $18 surges and lasted until 3 in the morning it ebbed and flowed a little bit and went down to 11 and $13 but working five and a half hours last night I was able to make over $340.... Out of 15 rides... only the first 2 early ones did not have surge attatched... Yep Ill be taking Monday off thank you very much..
> 
> ...


Good for you. It never surges like that here in Phoenix. And yes your right, its us against them.

Gotta learn your market an decide for yourself if you can work for that market demand an stay positive, if not don't be a rideshare driver.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LADryver said:


> So when you pick your battle, what if you have just one? Or, perceptively just one? And that one is about actual dollars? What battles are abandoned, if it is really, in the present, the one that exists? You mention the importance of surge and timing. I agree that is important. But what happens to the surge? This is an old topic. Two years ago it was decried about Uber taking surge away in a new pay model. But that is not the whole story. They seem to have restored surge up to a point until last month when flat dollar amounts showed up. And nobody said anything. Sone questions arose. Now I am outraged at what I am seeing. Suppose we all simply react by submitting statements to Uber. Each ride that has a surge falls into one of two categories. Each day we review our surge rides. The passenger pays info, is not just a memo to notify us. It is a tool to enrich us. Did the pax pay surge, yes or no. If yes, we should have a payment adjustment if the service fee shown is more than $2.00. I do not mind if they keep 2.00, or as much as 20% of the charge. In a long ride, surge 12.00, minutes 121, miles 96, pay 118, then if the rider paid 175, you figure they can have 34 of it, and the pay would be 141. But it isn't. It is 118.
> 
> If this happened to its scale in five, seven, ten, rides of yours, in a day, or two days, or even a week, would it be important?


You know I always hear about how Uber is paying us bad and this and that about the old days.... Its not the old days.... Today we are paid X .. is it great nahhh but it is what it is... So you make it work or you quit I guess...

I made $2+ per mile last nite before costs... Im happy. So either make it work... Or quit...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Working for less than half of what we made four years ago, and they still cut rates... .while being unable to be profitable.

Luber is ignorant, unethical, pathetic, and evil.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> You know I always hear about how Uber is paying us bad and this and that about the old days.... Its not the old days.... Today we are paid X .. is it great nahhh but it is what it is... So you make it work or you quit I guess...
> 
> I made $2+ per mile last nite before costs... Im happy. So either make it work... Or quit...


Suffice to say then that you would take anything, or quit. So, you have accepted every ride? That is fine, Uber keeps 60 percent or 20 percent? And you are fine,? each one? They are on the same day. Ok? Uber asks ok? and you say yaeah! Or you quit. So why are you on a forum? What do you want? You make no money writing. Oh I had forgotten. You are the tax shelter driver. Sorry.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Working for less than half of what we made four years ago, and they still cut rates... .while being unable to be profitable.
> 
> Luber is ignorant, unethical, pathetic, and evil.


And yet... You still drive....



LADryver said:


> Suffice to say then that you would take anything, or quit. So, you have accepted every ride? That is fine, Uber keeps 60 percent or 20 percent? And you are fine,? each one? They are on the same day. Ok? Uber asks ok? and you say yaeah! Or you quit. So why are you on a forum? What do you want? You make no money writing. Oh I had forgotten. You are the tax shelter driver. Sorry.


Apparently you dont pay attention.... I have posted all over this site about how I pick and choose when and what to take.. and have an AR of low teens... And a cancel rate in the mid teens.. so Im the last guy to be calling a take every ride driver... Thus why I drove during an event last nite and not during the garbage hours

Also why I posted in this post originally... To point out there is money to be made if you know how and when to work the system .. move along sir and continue to CRY about the good old days...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Dekero said:


> And yet... You still drive....


Yes, only driving private livery, Black and SUV.
I purchased a black spot with a Lincoln Town Car five years ago. Drove black, select and x.

I will not drive x today.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Trigger Warning - Clicking link may lead to depression, outrage, and outbursts of profanity.
> 
> But if you need more motivation to quit, this will help....
> 
> *Golden Years*


There are drivers on this forum that will say it was never that good. So just imagine 2009 rates. Yeah, it's enough to make you throw up.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Part of me is glad i didnt drive back then. If I did and I was still driving Id probably be a miserable prick.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

In the good one days I was in my career making W2 wages. Uber would not have paid the bills.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Wow my area was 1.80 mile. I am fortunate more than most though cause currently I get .98 mile
cause I’m a old timer doing this.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Trigger Warning - Clicking link may lead to depression, outrage, and outbursts of profanity.
> 
> But if you need more motivation to quit, this will help....
> 
> *Golden Years*


The chart goes back to May 2014, but several of the mature markets had already been cut in 2013.

SF and New Orleans were $3.75 per mile in the spring of 2013.

Travis was determined to not only price X below taxi rates, but price it well below taxi rates.

Chicago and LA were the first two markets to fall below $1 per mile in December 2013.

Uber slashed rates sharply in June of 2014 and again in January 2015.

The June 2014 rate cuts started the exodus of Americans out of rideshare and the January 2015 cuts sped up the exodus.

The January 2015 cut was the final nail in the coffin which solidified rideshare as a low-paying job.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Trigger Warning - Clicking link may lead to depression, outrage, and outbursts of profanity.


Not really - we all knew that Uber, for drivers, was a sinking ship and it was only a matter of time.

I see this in a more positive light. It was good while it lasted, and now it's over. The gig is up, as they say.

It's like when a dog or other pet dies - you have to think back fondly and recall the good times. You always knew that you'd only be together for a relatively short time. Not that we took Uber to the park or tickled its belly when it rolled over, but it's the same kind of thing.

Be strong, @Grokit. Soon you will find work. Real work, and you will be sad no more.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dekero said:


> You know I always hear about how Uber is paying us bad and this and that about the old days.... Its not the old days.... Today we are paid X .. is it great nahhh but it is what it is... So you make it work or you quit I guess...
> 
> I made $2+ per mile last nite before costs... Im happy. So either make it work... Or quit...


OK BOOMER !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Grokit said:


> Trigger Warning - Clicking link may lead to depression, outrage, and outbursts of profanity.
> 
> But if you need more motivation to quit, this will help....
> 
> *Golden Years*


AND add to that constant surges...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> OK BOOMER !


Triggered millennials...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> We made it up in volume


" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !



IR12 said:


> There are drivers on this forum that will say it was never that good. So just imagine 2009 rates. Yeah, it's enough to make you throw up.


PITCHFORKS & TORCHES.

UBER CORPORATE !

9 A.M.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Pick your battles people....


We are. It's called AB5.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Not really - we all knew that Uber, for drivers, was a sinking ship and it was only a matter of time.
> 
> I see this in a more positive light. It was good while it lasted, and now it's over. The gig is up, as they say.
> 
> ...


Uber and/or Lyft may bite the dust but rideshare's not going anywhere.

If Uber and/or Lyft goes under, their bodies will still be warm by the time new rideshare companies tke their place.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber and/or Lyft may bite the dust but rideshare's not going anywhere.
> 
> If Uber and/or Lyft goes under, their bodies will still be warm by the time new rideshare companies tke their place.


Correct. We will start to see the Rideshare 2.0 companies appearing. These will be real business-oriented companies run by people who know what they're doing, not startups run by tech bros interested in building trophy offices and pissing money up the wall.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not really - we all knew that Uber, for drivers, was a sinking ship and it was only a matter of time.
> 
> I see this in a more positive light. It was good while it lasted, and now it's over. The gig is up, as they say.
> 
> ...


I kept picturing all the drivers tickling daras belly in this description. It was disturbing


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It'll be interesting to see what happens here. We're just getting it so everyone applied at the same time to get their licenses. 19 companies applied to do RideHailing here.

Obviously Uber and Lyft have name recognition, but 19 companies is a lot of competition considering the hassles of getting setup here which means limited driver supply.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> We are. It's called AB5.
> 
> 
> Uber and/or Lyft may bite the dust but rideshare's not going anywhere.
> ...


Haha AB5 is nothing but California trying to gain Tax money and your dumb enough to think otherwise....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Haha AB5 is nothing but California trying to gain Tax money and your dumb enough to think otherwise....


Uber is going to be doing something they truly hate, which is showing destinations to the drivers in advance.

Why are they doing it? AB5.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber is going to be doing something they truly hate, which is showing destinations to the drivers in advance.
> 
> Why are they doing it? AB5.


Let us know how that destination knowledge works out with your new scheduled work shift and area.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

The first time I heard of Uber and Lyft, I was working as an attendant at Dodgers Stadium. I couldn't imagine what a car with a pink mustache would look like. Then I saw one. My first sight of a Lyft car, led by a pink fuzzy mustache hanging on the front grill, entering the grounds of Dodger Baseball. You simply can never unsee some things.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Let us know how that destination knowledge works out with your new scheduled work shift and area.


I don't live in California, and even if I did, I wouldn't be interested in employee status.

Having said that, many drivers would prefer employee status.

AB5 is a powerful club that can used to force Uber and Lyft into offering major concessions, including showing destinations in advance.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

And people wonder why I say y’all are crazy for driving for Uber now...I guess when you can’t compare to old rates, you just do not know any better...

But look on the bright side, when pax were paying those rates the EXPECTATIONS were unreal, and pax wanted limo type service and each made sure to let you know it. Trust me, you didn’t just drive and make great money, the entitled millennials were a royal pain in the ass, 10x worse than now...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I don't live in California, and even if I did, I wouldn't be interested in employee status.
> 
> Having said that, many drivers would prefer employee status.
> 
> AB5 is a powerful club that can used to force Uber and Lyft into offering major concessions, including showing destinations in advance.


And its also going to allow them to limit app access times, schedule shifts, and limit the number of drivers out at one time.... Its no winner for sure...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> And its also going to allow them to limit app access times, schedule shifts, and limit the number of drivers out at one time.... Its no winner for sure...


No one knows how AB5 is going to be handled by the state of California.

We know that Uber is very scared of AB5, scared enough to do something as radical as showing destinations and allowing pax to have "favorite" drivers.

Due to the garbage pay rates, most full time drivers qualify for food stamps and medicaid despite working 50 or more hours per week.

Add to the bad pay zero job security, zero unemployment insurance, zero workers comp, and zero FICA.

For many full time drivers who have to deal with all of the above negatives, receiving all of the protections that come with being an employee including guaranteed minimum wage will consider employee status as a "win for sure", even with schedules and app restrictions.

How layoffs would be handled no one knows for sure.

It's a good bet that full time drivers would get priority for work hours.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> And its also going to allow them to limit app access times, schedule shifts, and limit the number of drivers out at one time.... Its no winner for sure...


That's because NYC has "Under the new policy, all drivers will earn a minimum take-home wage of $17.22 per hour (or $27.86 before expenses). That's the ridehailing equivalent of a $15 minimum wage, accounting for the fact that drivers have to cover payroll taxes and don't get paid time off, the TLC said."

Pretty certain they won't be paying $27 per hour in my market.

Also the full time NYC drivers do enough rides that they aren't subject to driving time windows etc.


----------

